# Conectar Amplificador de carro en casa



## sprewell (Jul 10, 2006)

hola, me gustaria que me ayudaran a conectar mi amplificador de mi carro en mi casa.
tengo entendido que se hace con una fuente de poder o regulador, la verdad no se como se llame    que hace que los 110 voltios que tiene la corriente de una casa(mexico)los baje a 12v a tantos amperes. yo tenia conectado un apli anteriormente asi pero era de menos potencia con una de 12 v a 15 amp.
Pero ahora quiero conectar uno grande y necesito a cuantos amperes debe de estar mi fuente de poder o regulador para que no se me queme.  
El amplificador que tengo es de la marca HIFONICS de la serie D. el brutus  BXi 1606D  	1600-Watt x 1 RMS @ 1-Ohm.
Como yo no se mucho de esto aqui entan las especidifaciones del fabricante:
http://www.maxxsonics.com/hifonics/pdfs/specs_TitanBrutusZeusAmps.pdf

Espero me puedan ayudar y de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Willington (Jul 14, 2006)

bueno si son 1600 W burdanente necesitarias 130 Amp !!!!

buscate una fuente de 12 x 130 Amp  guau eso es mucha corriente ... 

creo que lo mejor seria que te consiguïeras seria un cargador de baterias
industrial, esos tienen salidas de hasta 200 AMP, el amplificador no se va a
que quemar si le conectas un fuente de mayor amp. ya que el Amplificador
va a consumir solo lo que necesita....

saluods


----------



## Arquitecto (Nov 28, 2006)

Alguien sabe como puedo activar un Amplificador Xplod? Este se activa por medio del cable REM del estereo cuando éste se enciende, pero como lo usaré en casa que debo hacer para que se active

ya cuento con regulador de voltaje y demas cables pero no consigo activarlo

¿alguien puede decirme como?
Gracias


----------



## aguirremanuel (Dic 19, 2006)

Compadre, puentee el REM con el (+) de la planta. Asi cuando reciba corriente el positivo de la planta activa el REM y boom enciende la planta.


----------



## KNIGHTKNIGHT (Dic 9, 2009)

Bueno yo tengo un mini sonido en mi casa con plantas de carro

necesitas:
reproductor (yo uso el telefono)
planta de carro (amplificador)
fuente de poder de 12V (yo uso una nippon america dvp1227) de 27 amperios
tambien le tengo un crosover
un equalizador
para que la planta encienda debes conectarle la corriente el + donde dice + y rem tambien los dos pegando, el rem no es mas que un sistema de encendido y apagado que usan los reproductores de carro, en este caso le puedes sacar un cable para hacer un switch


----------

